# Will carbon take chlorine out of tap?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 3 stage RO filter. Floss-Carbon-RO-DI.... I have stopped using RO for WC's, but i was wondering if it would be worth it to bypass the ro stage and use floss and two carbon carts in to filter the tap that i use for WC's. Will this be beneficial at all? Will it pull chorine out? Will it pull GH or KH out? Any tips would be great.

Thanks

jB


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I use http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=APPL&pid=04234370000 and http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=APPL&pid=04234365000&subcat=Replacement+Filters in line, and go straight from tap to tank with no problems at all. They both contain carbon.

PS. For some reason when inserting a link, I could not find the option to name the link, but only to display the full URL?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

OH....very cool....Thanks!!!

jB


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Be aware that when using carbon to remove chlorine, it has some drawbacks. One, the dwell time of the water on the carbon will determine how efficient it is. If you push a lot of water through the filters very fast, you won't be removing very much chlorine. Also, unless the filter has some sort of indicator, it may be difficult to tell when the carbon has been used up and is in need of a change out. 

Personally, I use an under-sink RO system to do my water refills, and I still use a de-chlor product. I don't think that much chlorine gets to my RO membrane, or the membrane would be ruined pretty quickly. But I still wouldn't want to take any chances on killing off my tank bacteria.

Just a thought.

-Dustin


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

When I ran the automatic changer, I used a DIY rig with "whole-house" carbon filters, test ports after each unit. The units last months, but per day use is small, and flow is under 5 GPH. As soon as the first unit shows break-through it is tossed, the no.2 unit moves to the no.1 housing and a new unit goes into no.2 - so the water is always processed before the tank.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just as an added thought: Carbon does not remove chloramines. Catalytic Carbon will break Chloramines into chlorine and ammonia, then remove the chlorine while the ammonia remains free....


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Try it for yourself.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I just use my under-sink RO system for my aquarium. Does does de-chloramines products work?


----------

